# WEG show jumping thread



## Kadastorm (31 August 2014)

Who's watching? 
I'm ill and settled for an afternoon of horsey TV. Love the Czech guy who although he had penalties was so happy with his horse giving him lots of pats!


----------



## Kadastorm (31 August 2014)

And oh dear, a faller and a broken pole &#128558;


----------



## only_me (31 August 2014)

Was not expecting that guy to fall! Bit unexpected and how disappointing!


----------



## Lolo (31 August 2014)

How are you watching?


----------



## only_me (31 August 2014)

The first part of the triple looks quite short! 

Well done Sara ennis!


----------



## Kadastorm (31 August 2014)

BBC red button lolo &#128522;


----------



## only_me (31 August 2014)

I'm on fei TV as can't get red button


----------



## Kadastorm (31 August 2014)

only_me said:



			The first part of the triple looks quite short! 

Well done Sara ennis! 

Click to expand...

I agree it does look a bit short doesn't it?


----------



## AdorableAlice (31 August 2014)

A very good excuse to leave the ironing.

I didn't realise they have travelled all the horses an hour and a half to the showjumping venue.  Given how hard yesterday was, if I was an owner I would not be impressed with the travelling, what do you think ?


----------



## Lolo (31 August 2014)

Please may someone post a link? I'm struggling to find it!


----------



## PorkChop (31 August 2014)

Its also playing on BBC Sport website


----------



## only_me (31 August 2014)

AdorableAlice said:



			A very good excuse to leave the ironing.

I didn't realise they have travelled all the horses an hour and a half to the showjumping venue.  Given how hard yesterday was, if I was an owner I would not be impressed with the travelling, what do you think ?
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't be impressed! Seems a bit much imo to travel that far after xc. But from all accounts it dosent appear to be a great championships as organisation seems a bit lacking for all involved! 
That poor rider who got 44 faults, think he was just wishing for the round to be over!!


----------



## PorkChop (31 August 2014)

Super clear for Dirk


----------



## GoblinPony (31 August 2014)

Lolo said:



			Please may someone post a link? I'm struggling to find it!
		
Click to expand...

Enjoy!  http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/live/equestrian/28927653


----------



## Kadastorm (31 August 2014)

Lovely round by Joseph!


----------



## FellOutOfFavour (31 August 2014)

only_me said:



			But from all accounts it dosent appear to be a great championships as organisation seems a bit lacking for all involved!
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. I caught up with some of the coverage of the XC this morning and was amazed they were starting new horses on the XC with a hold on the course. Don't they have any communication out on the course?


----------



## only_me (31 August 2014)

Fantastic round from Joseph! Very well ridden and very well deserved


----------



## Pebble101 (31 August 2014)

I'm watching on BBC Red button


----------



## only_me (31 August 2014)

I can't decide if the jumps are light or normal - they do seem to be taking a good rub but still staying up whereas some poles are falling with the lightest touch! What do you lot think?


----------



## Kadastorm (31 August 2014)

Yeah it's strange! There have been some lucky ones who have hit them hard but they've stayed! Lovely horse for Canada there!


----------



## kirstyfk (31 August 2014)

Is the WEG website not updating or is just me.

I'm at wrk so can't watch the live feed.


----------



## Kadastorm (31 August 2014)

I'm liking this one too!


----------



## vallin (31 August 2014)

Watching on red button and not planning on moving


----------



## vallin (31 August 2014)

kirstyfk said:



			Is the WEG website not updating or is just me.

I'm at wrk so can't watch the live feed.
		
Click to expand...

It is, but the scores are at the bottom, going up, rather than starting from the top like yesterday if that makes sense...


----------



## only_me (31 August 2014)

See that took a very heavy hit but stayed up!! (The purple fence)


----------



## vallin (31 August 2014)

Shame for the Brazilian rider as that was a nice looking round


----------



## j1ffy (31 August 2014)

The Danish horse hit it too.  Maybe that purple one has deeper cups as the close-up shot of the last horse over the treble showed quite shallow cups...


----------



## angelish (31 August 2014)

anyone got/is there a running order ? 
and is there a live results page ?
please and thank you if u can help


----------



## LizzyandToddy (31 August 2014)

angelish said:



			anyone got/is there a running order ? 
and is there a live results page ?
please and thank you if u can help
		
Click to expand...

Live results on WEG website is here: 

http://www.normandy2014.com/live/3/concours-complet


----------



## angelish (31 August 2014)

thanks


----------



## kirstyfk (31 August 2014)

my live updates still isn't working. The only thing I can think off is thats its a swedish server


----------



## Kadastorm (31 August 2014)

Lovely Dutch horse


----------



## angelish (31 August 2014)

kirstyfk said:



			my live updates still isn't working. The only thing I can think off is thats its a swedish server
		
Click to expand...

mines working fine and i have a slow connection , mines updating before the rider is even out of the arena


----------



## Cyrus (31 August 2014)

Dogs walked and I'm slogged out with the red button until this is over


----------



## j1ffy (31 August 2014)

Nice found from the Finn - shame about that last pole.  I like the pink jacket too!


----------



## Templebar (31 August 2014)

So pleased the horses dont look too bad today, i was expecting more to withdraw or fail this morning and faults this afternoon. 
Have to say i agree with commentators not keen on that pink jacket of the finnish rider.


----------



## Laafet (31 August 2014)

Am back! Had a disastrous morning out competing, at least I can watch someone do it right now.


----------



## vallin (31 August 2014)

Templebar said:



			So pleased the horses dont look too bad today, i was expecting more to withdraw or fail this morning and faults this afternoon. 
Have to say i agree with commentators not keen on that pink jacket of the finnish rider.
		
Click to expand...

I think it's a case of to finish yesterday they had to be super fit so are likely to be quicker to cover too if that makes sense


----------



## Templebar (31 August 2014)

vallin said:



			I think it's a case of to finish yesterday they had to be super fit so are likely to be quicker to cover too if that makes sense
		
Click to expand...

Yes i understand that, but it was said at Badminton that horses finished tired and they had bad SJ rounds too and a failing the trot up, whereas here they have been ok and travelled the 1 and a half hours to the venue (though i wonder if that helped freshen them perhaps travelling and new venue). I expected the higher up horses to look fit but thought some of these with worse scores might look tired. Though there have only been 5 clears and horses are flattening a little.


----------



## Kadastorm (31 August 2014)

Laafet said:



			Am back! Had a disastrous morning out competing, at least I can watch someone do it right now.
		
Click to expand...

Ahh there's always another day &#128522; not sure how many you will see do it right until later, lots and lots of poles going so far! Xx


----------



## vallin (31 August 2014)

Templebar said:



			Yes i understand that, but it was said at Badminton that horses finished tired and they had bad SJ rounds too and a failing the trot up, whereas here they have been ok and travelled the 1 and a half hours to the venue (though i wonder if that helped freshen them perhaps travelling and new venue). I expected the higher up horses to look fit but thought some of these with worse scores might look tired. Though there have only been 5 clears and horses are flattening a little.
		
Click to expand...

It's interesting isn't it, because I agree, at badminton there were defo tired horses for the SJing, where as here, yes some are flattening and maybe not at the peak but all look well. Though I also think at badminton there were a lot that didn't pull up, that should have, where as yesterday i didn't notice anyone finish that I thought should have pulled up...


----------



## Templebar (31 August 2014)

vallin said:



			It's interesting isn't it, because I agree, at badminton there were defo tired horses for the SJing, where as here, yes some are flattening and maybe not at the peak but all look well. Though I also think at badminton there were a lot that didn't pull up, that should have, where as yesterday i didn't notice anyone finish that I thought should have pulled up...
		
Click to expand...

Yes which seems odd when you would think people would have pushed perhaps a little harder for the championship compared to Badminton. But then i have read a few rider comments and time was not considered so all actually rode in a good time and didn't push their horses. Whereas at Badminton perhaps it was not just competing for that but also for places to get here so riding on own instructions pushed harder. 

Also i suppose that being early in the season horses were perhaps not as fit but here they are definitely at their peak as they have prepared all summer at top events.

Edited to say, i love this french rider, blowing kisses on the xc yesterday. Bet they are gutted he is not in the team.


----------



## Kadastorm (31 August 2014)

I love love love that French guy and his grey! He and his horse love every minute of it &#128516;


----------



## Kadastorm (31 August 2014)

Lol, don't think aoffa (no I can't spell it) had much control there! Funny mare!


----------



## madmav (31 August 2014)

Well done Aiofie. Really want Ireland to qualify for Rio.


----------



## superpony (31 August 2014)

Well sat Sam!!!


----------



## Kadastorm (31 August 2014)

annabel2009 said:



			Well sat Sam!!!
		
Click to expand...

I did let out a little gasp!


----------



## superpony (31 August 2014)

All falling apart abit for the Irish!


----------



## only_me (31 August 2014)

There have been far worse rounds than the Irish!! Give us some credit, everyone has off days. Joseph jumped clear and aoife only had the one down!
Camilla and Sam jumped fantastic rounds xc yesterday!


----------



## Laafet (31 August 2014)

Ingrid is looking good.


----------



## Kadastorm (31 August 2014)

I love Ingrids horse, beautiful round. Shame though as obvs I want GB to win!


----------



## Laafet (31 August 2014)

Hairnet! But lovely round!


----------



## Kadastorm (31 August 2014)

Come on Zara!!


----------



## Templebar (31 August 2014)

YES!!


----------



## Laafet (31 August 2014)

Amazing, put the pressure on now!


----------



## j1ffy (31 August 2014)

What a round from Zara!!


----------



## Kadastorm (31 August 2014)

YES!!!!! Brilliantly ridden!!


----------



## Templebar (31 August 2014)

Well ridden Tina, just unlucky on those tricky fences.


----------



## Laafet (31 August 2014)

Such a shame on the next two, up to William now.


----------



## Kadastorm (31 August 2014)

Feel for Nicola, I'm in awe of her riding. Her position is lovely!


----------



## lizness (31 August 2014)

Yes, what a nice calm response for the refusal from Nicola's horse.


----------



## Templebar (31 August 2014)

Love the way Nicola rode such a confidence giving round, Annie i think will be a star for the future.


----------



## Kadastorm (31 August 2014)

Lovely round from Maxime!


----------



## Templebar (31 August 2014)

Can i hope it goes the same way for the rest of the germans?


----------



## Laafet (31 August 2014)

I am thinking unsporting thoughts, but William has got to get a clear.


----------



## angelish (31 August 2014)

Templebar said:



			Can i hope it goes the same way for the rest of the germans?
		
Click to expand...

well they need to have 5 down for us to catch them 
anything could happen you never know


----------



## only_me (31 August 2014)

This is so tense!!


----------



## Kadastorm (31 August 2014)

How lucky was he!?! Come one William!


----------



## Templebar (31 August 2014)

And that fence fell so easily for everyone else, that was pure luck.


----------



## only_me (31 August 2014)

Lol though at all the team lifting their leg with him


----------



## superpony (31 August 2014)

Is Michael Jung human?! Unbelievable round on his 'reserve horse'!!!


----------



## superpony (31 August 2014)

Templebar said:



			And that fence fell so easily for everyone else, that was pure luck.
		
Click to expand...

Definitely would have gone for someone else! German's do seem to have a lot of luck on their side.


----------



## only_me (31 August 2014)

This is a very very classy horse!!


----------



## Templebar (31 August 2014)

Think the whole of britian will lift their legs now with William. Come on Chilli!


----------



## Cyrus (31 August 2014)

I think I'm gonna be sick lol


----------



## Kadastorm (31 August 2014)

Come on chilli!!


----------



## only_me (31 August 2014)

Oh no  that sucks for william  

He deserved to win the gold!  

But at least he won bronze! Well done chill.i.am!


----------



## Templebar (31 August 2014)

Well that was gutting, well done to him for keeping it together.

But Sandra and that horse were just suberb. It helped her out so much.


----------



## Kadastorm (31 August 2014)

Poor William! Gutted he didn't win gold but at least he is still in the medals!


----------



## khalswitz (31 August 2014)

Gutted. Was so, so rooting for chill.i.am.


----------



## Custard Cream (31 August 2014)

Did the Brits come in unmounted to the prize giving for Harry?


----------



## Kadastorm (31 August 2014)

That's what I thought custard! Have got a little tearful over the ceremony


----------



## only_me (31 August 2014)

This must be torture for harry


----------



## Kadastorm (31 August 2014)

Something on Facebook says he walked in behind the others who were mounted &#128532;


----------



## amage (31 August 2014)

Custard Cream said:



			Did the Brits come in unmounted to the prize giving for Harry?
		
Click to expand...

No just Harry on foot


----------



## vallin (31 August 2014)

Kadastorm said:



			Something on Facebook says he walked in behind the others who were mounted &#55357;&#56852;
		
Click to expand...

He did indeed  gutting


----------



## Templebar (31 August 2014)

Hats on hats off for germany. Come on get up there with them off and leave them off until after. Respect please.

Love Zara putting an arm round Harry must be absolutely gutting.


----------



## Chloe..x (31 August 2014)

Absolutely heartbreaking to watch Harry come in without his horse, sobbed my way through the medal ceremony. Deepest sympathies with all connections.


----------



## 3Beasties (31 August 2014)

He looked so broken bless him


----------



## Supertrooper (31 August 2014)

Heartbreaking :-( I still can't believe it


----------



## hcm88 (31 August 2014)

So so brave of Harry, broke my heart watching him walk out.


----------



## only_me (31 August 2014)

Oh no! WFP's mum fell last night and broke her hip! That is horrible and such unfortunate timing! Hope recovery goes smoothly


----------



## trakehnersrock! (31 August 2014)

only_me said:



			I wouldn't be impressed! Seems a bit much imo to travel that far after xc. But from all accounts it dosent appear to be a great championships as organisation seems a bit lacking for all involved! 
That poor rider who got 44 faults, think he was just wishing for the round to be over!!
		
Click to expand...

We were at WEG all week for the Dressage - don't get me started on the so-called "organisation"!!! The French couldn't organise a pee-up in a brewery!!!!


----------



## PolarSkye (31 August 2014)

amage said:



			No just Harry on foot
		
Click to expand...

Oh my goodness . . . what a brave young man (but we knew that).

P


----------



## superpony (31 August 2014)

hcm88 said:



			So so brave of Harry, broke my heart watching him walk out.
		
Click to expand...

Really felt for him. So brave of him to walk out there and to support the rest of the team during the SJ.


----------



## Darremi (31 August 2014)

With a foot in both the GBR and Australian camps I must say that the SJ was once again Germany first the rest nowhere! They are so solid on the final day where both GBR/Aus it all fell apart a bit. Credit also due to both the Dutch girls who were amazing to pull their team up into Bronze.

I think we need better jumping horses if either are to break this German stronghold on the Championships before Rio. GB has been weak on the final day for a number of years now. Same story at Luhmuelen 2011, London 2012 and Malmo 2013. 

By contrast, Ingrid and Sandra's horses never looked like touching a pole. And Michael is just a machine anyway!

My condolences to Harry Meade. What a lovely jumper Wild Lone was.


----------



## PolarSkye (31 August 2014)

Darremi said:



			With a foot in both the GBR and Australian camps I must say that the SJ was once again Germany first the rest nowhere! They are so solid on the final day where both GBR/Aus it all fell apart a bit. Credit also due to both the Dutch girls who were amazing to pull their team up into Bronze.

I think we need better jumping horses if either are to break this German stronghold on the Championships before Rio. GB has been weak on the final day for a number of years now. Same story at Luhmuelen 2011, London 2012 and Malmo 2013. 

By contrast, Ingrid and Sandra's horses never looked like touching a pole. And Michael is just a machine anyway!

My condolences to Harry Meade. What a lovely jumper Wild Lone was.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with you . . . and it says something that Sandra's horse was bought by the German Olympic federation . . . that's commitment to the sport.

P


----------



## Darremi (31 August 2014)

PolarSkye said:



			I agree with you . . . and it says something that Sandra's horse was bought by the German Olympic federation . . . that's commitment to the sport.

P
		
Click to expand...

Well to be fair I don't think the BEF or EA is as well funded as the German Olympic Federation!

But really if you look at the SJ records of the GB and Aus horses you could say that they performed to what they are capable of. The problem is that we need horses which are more capable, better jumpers, consistently putting in clears on the final day.

Having said that what a round from Zara. For a 7/8 TB High Kingdom is a very good SJ'er. I saw him jump in the flesh at London 2012 and he was as impressive then.


----------



## Alec Swan (31 August 2014)

Darremi said:



			........

My condolences to Harry Meade. What a lovely jumper Wild Lone was.
		
Click to expand...

and what a lovely man he is too.  I've just listened to Will Connell and his manner of dealing with the tragedy,  and how he paid tribute the Jess,  the horse's devastated groom.  Then Harry Meade himself,  God how I wish that I had a horse for him to ride,  such humility and decency,  and such a tribute to a first class course.  His parents will be very,  very proud of him.  

Alec.


----------



## amage (31 August 2014)

Darremi said:



			With a foot in both the GBR and Australian camps I must say that the SJ was once again Germany first the rest nowhere! They are so solid on the final day where both GBR/Aus it all fell apart a bit. Credit also due to both the Dutch girls who were amazing to pull their team up into Bronze.

I think we need better jumping horses if either are to break this German stronghold on the Championships before Rio. GB has been weak on the final day for a number of years now. Same story at Luhmuelen 2011, London 2012 and Malmo 2013. 

By contrast, Ingrid and Sandra's horses never looked like touching a pole. And Michael is just a machine anyway!

My condolences to Harry Meade. What a lovely jumper Wild Lone was.
		
Click to expand...


I think a big factor is that the German team and their horses have competed at 1.40/1.50 national GP showjumping level amd do so as part of their training. Can't see any of the British or Irish horses going anywhere near a smaller less technical 1.40 class. One also has to question would a lot of the riders in general be capable of riding the more careful horses without the horses jacking it. The standard of show jumping overall was downright embarrassing for a World championship and it was more to do with riders making mistakes than horses!!


----------



## armchair_rider (31 August 2014)

Well done GB (especially Harry). It wasn't a brilliant performance but it was as much as could be expected given the weakness of the team. Annie Clover's SJ round must be a bit of a worry though.

I think we probably need to be technically better full stop. The Germans put enormous emphasis on technique and that pays off in the dressage and the SJ.


----------



## angelish (31 August 2014)

armchair_rider said:



			Well done GB (especially Harry). It wasn't a brilliant performance but it was as much as could be expected given the weakness of the team. Annie Clover's SJ round must be a bit of a worry though.

I think we probably need to be technically better full stop. The Germans put enormous emphasis on technique and that pays off in the dressage and the SJ.
		
Click to expand...

i think annie clover looked a little shell shocked by the whole thing 
there was a lot of different things for a young horse like that to deal with , she'd not have much experience in an atmosphere like that and then an extra hour's travel to the sj venue etc , my horse would think he was going home and be a bit suprised to find himself in there instead 

she looked fab xc where conditions would be a bit more "normal" for her , i think the experience would have done her the world of good for the future


----------



## jellybaby2 (31 August 2014)

Annie clover will have learnt a lot from today- plus the seating was very steep so the crowds were right there. In a couple of years time she'll be a real contender I think....


----------



## Darremi (31 August 2014)

angelish said:



			i think annie clover looked a little shell shocked by the whole thing 
there was a lot of different things for a young horse like that to deal with , she'd not have much experience in an atmosphere like that and then an extra hour's travel to the sj venue etc , my horse would think he was going home and be a bit suprised to find himself in there instead 

she looked fab xc where conditions would be a bit more "normal" for her , i think the experience would have done her the world of good for the future
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately XC ability is no longer enough. The problem is the GB/Aus horses don't seem to have such good technique as the German horses. But I also take the point about the riders coming from a pure show jumping background or doing pure SJ as part of their training.

That must be a big help when you then have to jump at 1.30


----------



## hcm88 (31 August 2014)

angelish said:



			i think annie clover looked a little shell shocked by the whole thing 
there was a lot of different things for a young horse like that to deal with , she'd not have much experience in an atmosphere like that and then an extra hour's travel to the sj venue etc , my horse would think he was going home and be a bit suprised to find himself in there instead 

she looked fab xc where conditions would be a bit more "normal" for her , i think the experience would have done her the world of good for the future
		
Click to expand...

Agree with this, I think the atmosphere was just a bit overwhelming. Annie is the most inexperienced by far of the GB horses but coped exceptionally well for a good dressage and fantastic XC run on the toughest track by far she's ever done. Normally Annie goes clear SJ or gets 4 pens so the SJ was very unlike her so we can pretty much put it down to the atmosphere. Nicola rode very sympathetically. IMO Annie is one to watch for the future easily.


----------



## armchair_rider (31 August 2014)

I hope you guys are right about Annie Clover - and it certainly isn't any disgrace for a young horse to have that kind of round especially after going so well in the earlier phases. I just hope she doesn't go the same way as King William who, after winning Badminton, always had a tendency to panic in the SJing at major events.


----------



## trakehnersrock! (31 August 2014)

hcm88 said:



			Agree with this, I think the atmosphere was just a bit overwhelming. Annie is the most inexperienced by far of the GB horses but coped exceptionally well for a good dressage and fantastic XC run on the toughest track by far she's ever done. Normally Annie goes clear SJ or gets 4 pens so the SJ was very unlike her so we can pretty much put it down to the atmosphere. Nicola rode very sympathetically. IMO Annie is one to watch for the future easily.
		
Click to expand...

That stadium was incredibly noisy during the dressage, I've never been in one so noisy. As a football stadium, maybe that works, but for horses, I'm not sure it was the best!


----------



## Honey08 (31 August 2014)

I just got home as William finished his round, so sat through the highlights gutted for him.    However, considering they were a relatively novice team I think they did fantastically well and have an exciting future.

Considering this was Annie Clover's first four star it was a huge venue.  Whenever she's jumped at 3 star she had been great, let's hope she gets over her "stage fright" and steps up.  

I just wanted to hug Harry.  What a brave soul walking out there with the emotional roller coaster of a weekend he's had.  I hope that he finds another ride soon.

I was also really pleased for Zara, I thought it looked like it was all coming back together again for her.  I saw a still photo of where she nearly came off XC, and she did well, she was completely behind the saddle!  I would have gone out the back door.


----------



## madmav (31 August 2014)

Team GB did a fantastic job in Normandy, I reckon. Qualified for Rio. WFP was so close. Damn that one pole. Nicola and her girl will just get better and better. Zara did a fab job so soon after having a baby. And dear Harry. My heart goes out to him. Here's wishing him all good wishes. He will be back to fight another day, I'm sure.
A lot of fabulous potential there.


----------



## chestnut cob (31 August 2014)

I do think Team GB did a great job given the circumstances - Zara's SJ was fab, and I was so disappointed for WFP as I just love that horse.  But the Germans quite simply outclassed everyone, particularly in the SJ.  Michale Jung makes it look like he's just out for a school over a BE90, never mind it being the world champs!  I do wonder if we need to up our game in the SJ somewhat...


----------



## kandor (1 September 2014)

And I think the commentators might have told those who applaud during tests to shut it.
They had a minute of silence for Rodolphe Sherer's father. They might have mentioned Wild Lone too?


----------

